# skimming cream



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Okay so how do you get the cream out of goat's milk to make butter and things like that? It doesn't seem to rise to the top the way raw cow's milk does, or maybe I'm just not seeing it? lol sorry if this is a really dumb question.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I strain milk into widemouth quart jars and lid them, and let them sit in the fridge undisturbed for a minimum of 3 days, I then take a fork to skim the cream...after 3 days theres usually a 1/2 inch on top, I put the cream into a container and freeze it til I skim the next day on a jar that has sat and just repeat with fresh milk til I have a pint to a quart accumalated.

I always have a quart of milk to be used, and milk that goes in the fridge after that is what I skim then it's used or frozen if not used within 5 days.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Liz! I think I just haven't been letting it sit long enough in the fridge for the cream to come to the top of the jar. I'll give it a try next time we have some milk. :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Goats milk won't separate to the extent that raw cows milk does..one of the many wonders of goats milk and the reason why it's so easily digested is the fact that it's naturally homogenized, the fats are so small and so mixed into the milk that it takes a mechanical separater to totally "defat" or skim goats milk. Cows milk has to go through an artificial means of homogenization in order for the fats to be broken down and mixed into the milk which is why it separates so easily...the fats are bigger.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Just to let you know...it is very hard to see the cream on my Saanen milk. I don't know what breed of goat you have tho. I do let mine sit for 3-4 days then skim...like liz says.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks everybody.


----------

